# Are stoops required at exterior doors



## eohlfs (Feb 18, 2019)

I'm working on a project in the Midwest where snowfall and ground heaving from frost is a concern.  I'm looking to add a new entrance door to a tenant space.  The entrance will be under a 8' deep canopy/roof.  This helps isolate the entrance from snow but frost could still be a concern.  I'd hate for the existing sidewalk to heave and prevent the door from opening.  At the same time, it'll be costly to excavate under the canopy and between the existing columns to create the 4' deep stoop.  Is anything in the code requiring the stoop?


----------



## ICE (Feb 18, 2019)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stoop_(architecture)

Is that what you are asking about? 

Your concern about the existing sidewalk heaving and blocking the door indicates that the door will be at grade level which prevents the addition of a stoop.

I was going to welcome you to the forum but I noticed that you have been a member for two years.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 19, 2019)

Dig down 12 inches below the bottom of the proposed slab and install washed 3/4 inch rock  and your concern about frost heave should be minimized. It is a common practice around here and we see very few issues.


----------



## my250r11 (Feb 19, 2019)

Could also dowel the sidewalk to the building.


----------



## Msradell (Feb 19, 2019)

my250r11 said:


> Could also dowel the sidewalk to the building.


From what I've seen doweling into the bldg causes more problems than it that's good. If they slap tries to move because the frost heave it will crack where the Dwls are inserted into it.


----------



## Builder Bob (Feb 20, 2019)

The stone base undercut sounds like the best idea so far...... but of course, our frost line is 1/2"..... BTW what is a snow shovel?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 21, 2019)

Builder Bob said:


> BTW what is a snow shovel?


Similar to the coal shovel you may have used growing up only a little smaller


----------



## Rick18071 (Feb 21, 2019)

1010.1.5 Floor elevation. There shall be a floor or landing
on each side of a door. Such floor or landing shall be at the
same elevation on each side of the door. Landings shall be
level except for exterior landings, which are permitted to
have a slope not to exceed 0.25 unit vertical in 12 units
horizontal (2-percent slope).
Exceptions:
1. Doors serving individual dwelling units in
Groups R-2 and R-3 where the following apply:
1.1. A door is permitted to open at the top step
of an interior flight of stairs, provided the
door does not swing over the top step.
1.2. Screen doors and storm doors are permitted
to swing over stairs or landings
2. Exterior doors as provided for in Section 1003.5,
Exception 1, and Section 1022.2, which are not
on an accessible route.
3. In Group R-3 occupancies not required to be
Accessible units, Type A units or Type B units, the
landing at an exterior doorway shall be not more
than 73/4 inches (197 mm) below the top of the
threshold, provided the door, other than an exterior
storm or screen door, does not swing over the
landing.
4. Variations in elevation due to differences in finish
materials, but not more than 1/2 inch (12.7
mm).
5. Exterior decks, patios or balconies that are part of
Type B dwelling units, have impervious surfaces
and that are not more than 4 inches (102 mm)
below the finished floor level of the adjacent interior
space of the dwelling unit.
6. Doors serving equipment spaces not required to
be accessible in accordance with Section
1103.2.9 and serving an occupant load of five or
less shall be permitted to have a landing on one
side to be not more than 7 inches (178 mm) above
or below the landing on the egress side of the
door.
1010.1.6 Landings at doors. Landings shall have a width
not less than the width of the stairway or the door, whichever
is greater. Doors in the fully open position shall not
reduce a required dimension by more than 7 inches (178
mm). Where a landing serves an occupant load of 50 or
more, doors in any position shall not reduce the landing to
less than one-half its required width. Landings shall have a
length measured in the direction of travel of not less than
44 inches (1118 mm).
Exception: Landing length in the direction of travel in
Groups R-3 and U and within individual units of Group
R-2 need not exceed 36 inches (914 mm).
1010.1.7 Thresholds. Thresholds at doorways shall not
exceed 3/4 inch (19.1 mm) in height above the finished
floor or landing for sliding doors serving dwelling units or
1/2 inch (12.7 mm) above the finished floor or landing for
other doors. Raised thresholds and floor level changes
greater than 1/4 inch (6.4 mm) at doorways shall be beveled
with a slope not greater than one unit vertical in two units
horizontal (50-percent slope).
Exceptions:
1. In occupancy Group R-2 or R-3, threshold
heights for sliding and side-hinged exterior doors
shall be permitted to be up to 73/4 inches (197
mm) in height if all of the following apply:
1.1. The door is not part of the required means
of egress.
1.2. The door is not part of an accessible route
as required by Chapter 11.
1.3. The door is not part of an Accessible unit,
Type A unit or Type B unit.
2. In Type B units, where Exception 5 to Section
1010.1.5 permits a 4-inch (102 mm) elevation
change at the door, the threshold height on the
exterior side of the door shall not exceed 43/4
inches (120 mm) in height above the exterior
deck, patio or balcony for sliding doors or 41/2
inches (114 mm) above the exterior deck, patio or
balcony for other doors


----------

